# Side bifold pocket doors



## Jonathan S (14 Nov 2020)

Hi all, I've had an inquiry for a kitchen that needs side bifold pocket doors.
In the past I've used the Hafele pocket door which only works with a single leaf, on this one there isn't room to swing open a single leaf so my opinion is to do bifolds......I can't find an option for these with the side pocket door set up.
Is there anything out there ?


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Nov 2020)

Hi Jonathan, really can’t quite work out what it is you are trying to do – sorry perhaps a little bit of a sketch? I’ve done pocket doors and bifold doors but unsure what it is you’re trying to do. Ian


----------



## Jonathan S (14 Nov 2020)

Ian.....looks like I might of found them...https://vimeo.com/hawa/review/86891865/453a8bb925
If anyone has used them or similar any personal information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## HOJ (14 Nov 2020)

I posted a question similar to yours a few weeks ago, any way, on from that, the prices quoted for the system we needed was £1200.00 just for the running gear, so needless to say the client has gone back to the drawing board, I was going to look at the Hawa system, which Hafele can supply, but with prices like these didn't get any further, sorry cant help anymore than that.


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Nov 2020)

Hi Jonathan, unfortunately that didn’t link didn’t work but I transcribed it in, I’m glad I did, - quite complicated isn’t it, can’t imagine why anybody wants it really – but they do so that’s irelevant . 
Happy days fitting that and getting it to work. Can’t really help you as it’s a new one on me,I’m sorry. Ian


----------



## Jonathan S (14 Nov 2020)

Ian, my bad, I doubt I'll ever get the gang of this computery stuff....I fitted the pocket doors before in my old life in Knightsbridge, there finicky but are great for audio units.....this client wants them to hide a bunch of appliances in a modern kitchen and a single door system won't work so bifolds it has to be......will probably regret it when I'm fitting them! The doors will be finished in micro concrete with push to open mechanism


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Nov 2020)

Yes audio units, I knew I’d seen one somewhere before but couldn’t place it, so you’re not doing full height as on that link? (don’t worry I’m even worse than you) 
And push to open, don’t you just wish you could climb in the cupboard to fit them ha ha. I’ve had some right games with those. In fact now I fit them before I put the back on a cupboard if I can. Ian


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Nov 2020)

Hafele sell a HAWA set at about £2000 per door, £4K /unit (try and haggle with your rep), they work well.
Fitting Set, for Folding and Pivoting Cabinet Doors, Hawa-Folding Concepta 25 - Häfele U.K. Shop

I use Hawa for all this sort of stuff, great gear but very pricey, usually no call backs unlike cheaper stuff which moves all over the place.


----------



## Jonathan S (14 Nov 2020)

Ian, yep it's full height, that's a Spanish full height so approximately 2600mm.

Bob, cheers for the link..... I've used Hawa pocket doors in the past but didn't realize they now do bifold.....had a quick look but couldn't see a push to open option, do you know if it's an option and if so have you had any experience with it?


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Nov 2020)

Jonathan S said:


> Ian, yep it's full height, that's a Spanish full height so approximately 2600mm.
> 
> Bob, cheers for the link..... I've used Hawa pocket doors in the past but didn't realize they now do bifold.....had a quick look but couldn't see a push to open option, do you know if it's an option and if so have you had any experience with it?



Dont know Jon, I used them for a kitchen worktop mounted unit. I get a good Hafele price but still mental money. 
Pocket doors are a pet hate of mine at present, a real pain in the buttocks and acheive very little IMO.


----------

